# New Puzzle - The Edge *What do you think?*



## granmi (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

We have created a new puzzle we are calling "The Edge" it is both easier and harder to solve than the traditional 3x3 cube (if that makes sense).

We think it is pretty cool, but we are keen to hear what other puzzle fans think. Refer to the link and image below:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1037230145/the-edge-a-different-twist-on-the-worlds-most-popu


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2014)

You can find some of our thoughts in the other thread about it:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49524-The-edge-cube


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Also somewhat relevant are the /r/cubers comments on it, if you care to look.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2014)

Interesting shape but effectively a sticker mod of a standard Rubik's Cube. You'll get good reviews from us if it turns well.


----------



## granmi (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback about The Edge!! Some of the unique IP relates to the way the pieces have been designed. The outer pieces are able to be reset - big plus for people like me who are likely to mess of it and each element is designed to be manufactured with two piece tooling. The shape is a bit different as well it feels like it was contoured for the hand.


----------

